# Boxing Day Deals,What was your best Deal??



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you brave the crowds? find any good deals or disapointments? or did you shop online like me? What was your best deal!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

IPU had some great deals that I took advantage of, but my big purchase was Futureshop.. Yamaha 5.1 Surround Sound Reciever $250


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I worked in the marine section at King Ed's all day and only did a bit of online shopping. By closing, all the fish and corals I was hoping to buy (including a couple of seahorses) were already sold. Fortunately, I bought some nice pieces in the past week, so its all good. Probably my least expensive Boxing Day in the past decade.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Anthony,
Do younknow if the sale is still on For a week or was it just today at king eds?
What kind of deals did they have for corals.
Thanx

Msjboy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

On all week. 30% off sw livestock. 20% of live rock. 50% off fw livestock.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

You looked like you were sweating a bit at the store today. Was it worth it?What did you get?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Picked up quite a few corals last week but almost nothing today. Too busy bagging up for other customers. Over the last week, I bought:

Aussie gold wall anchor
Aussie red open brain
Aussie neon green favia brain
Squamosa clam
Big green open brain
Big green frogspawn


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes there were lots to see and buy, my most memorable purchases at king Ed was a teminickii wrasse for $15, it has amazing colour... Hot pink blue stripes and yellowish body and a lion fish. Thanks Anthony for feeding the fish on such a busy day! 

I also picked up a Vortech wave maker from Jl and some other miscellaneous stuff....

$700 was alittle under my budget but probally the most expensive salty boxing day!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Vman said:


> Was it worth it?What did you get?


For Anthony, never ask what you get. "Giving is always worth it "

Right Anthony  It's all about feeling good.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Went to king eds this morning after going to metro town. Very crowded. I bought that spotted gar in the corner (first time I have seen a true spotted gar) pluz 5 parrot fish. I'd like 2 more arowana's so Ill go back later in the week when they get some.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife picked up a stand up mixer for 199, down from 399

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Horrible!! I picked up a terrarium as an upgrade for my ball python Princess Mononoke... but stumbled upon an almost impossible to find boa species (same day) who's currently renting her condo  

I guess that could be a score since I've been looking for a true red tail boa all over North America for a few years....


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

20% off LR whats that work out to per lb?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful red-line torpedo barb at IPU for $10 after discount. Already has distinctive red-line.

Picked up 4 this afternoon - very tempted for more.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I like duct tape so I bought some. I also bought 25 packages of pot scrubbers at the dollarama dollar store, each containing 6 pieces.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally made it into Aquariums West yesterday. It turns out that their fish and shrimp and plants are still on sale. I came home with some gorgeous sterbais and shrimp and some plants I've never had before. That was a surprise, because I only went in there for 30 inch Coralife bulbs!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the new 9 gallon Eheim Aquastyle aquarium at J&L and good deal at 114 and its amazing!! and at King Eds I bought a Chinchilla for 79.99 and a cage for him for 30 and all his food was 20% off.Plus I bought several fish from the salt water dep and prime for 40% off!!


----------

